# Auf Objekte anderer Klassen zugreifen?



## muchodrinko (7. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Ich suche jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen nach einer Lösung für mein Problem  Ich habe in einer Klasse einen Vector erzeugt, auf den ich in einer anderen Klasse zugreifen möchte. Die eine Klasse ist mein GUI, auf der sich ein DrawPanel befindet.Ich habe hier in dem Forum auch schon was ganz vielversprechendes gefunden, nämlich dass ich in der Panel-Klasse eine Instanz der anderen Klasse erstellen soll. Das hat auch funktioniert, nur sobald ich damit arbeiten will, bekomme ich etliche Fehlermeldungen...


```
public class DrawPanel{
    private GUI gui;
```

So...jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem: Wenn man in der GUI-Klasse auf eine Schaltfläche klickt, werden die in dem GUI eingebeben Daten in einem dafür vorgesehen Objekt gespeichert, und dieses Objekt wird dann in einen Vector myvector gesteckt. Ich könnte mir zwar vorstellen, dass es mit diesem Vector ein bisschen umständlich ist, aber an dem komm ich nicht vorbei, der Schritt wird ausdrücklich in der Aufgabenstellung verlangt   Danach greife ich dann auf die Methode repaint der DrawPanel-Klasse zu. 
In meiner DrawPanel-Klasse möchte ich jetzt schreiben, dass, falls der Vector myvector etwas enthält, dieses Objekt ausgelesen werden soll und mit den enthaltenen Daten noch mehr auf mein DrawPanel gemalt werden soll. Soweit der Plan...



```
if(gui.myvector.isEmpty()==true){
g.drawLine(50,50,50,50);
```

In dem Fall hier sollte eine Linie quer über mein Panel gezeichnet werden, sobald ich das GUI starte,da myvector ja noch leer ist.Aber wenn ich jetzt etwas auf mein gui  anwende, also sobald "gui.irgendwas" dasteht, wird zwar kompiliert, aber beim ausführen wird mein Programm nicht angezeigt und ich bekomme etliche NullPointer-Fehler. Ich benutze übrigens NetBeans, falls das hilft...

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar, hab schon alles versucht was mir einfällt. Hab auch schon den Vector serialisiert, also abgespeichert, um ihn dann mit der anderen Klasse zu öffnen. Danke schonmal im Voraus an alle, die mir weiterhelfen können!! :toll:


----------



## Schandro (7. Mai 2009)

du musst "gui" initialisieren (d.h. es muss auf eine Instanz von GUI zeigen)


----------



## sliwalker (8. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ja da geb ich Schandro völlig recht.
Es reicht nicht einfach nur die Variablen-Deklaration vorzunehmen.
Du bist die Variable noch definieren.

Mit anderen Worten.
Wenn Du Dich betrinken willst, reicht es nicht ein Glas auf den Tisch zu stellen. Du musst auch was rein machen...muchodrinko...

greetz
SLi


----------



## muchodrinko (8. Mai 2009)

Mhm...also initialisieren heißt doch dann,dass ich der Variablen gui einen Wert gebe, in dem Fall doch "null", oder? Also ich hab das probiert:


```
GUI gui = null;
```

oder das hier:


```
GUI gui = new GUI();
```

Beim ersten bekomme ich wieder eine NullPointerException, beim anderen einen StackOverFlowError. 
Die NullPointerException heißt doch, dass es irgendwas, auf das zugegriffen werden soll, nicht existiert. Ich will ja auf den Vector myvector zugreifen. In meinem GUI erstell ich den direkt ganz oben, unter public class GUI....wenn ich den an einer anderen Stelle erstell, kann ich bei dem Button nicht mehr auf myvector zugreifen. Kann es sein dass darin der Fehler liegt und ich myvector falsch deklariert habe? 

Bei mir steht


```
public class GUI extends javax.swing.JFrame {
   
    Vector myvector = new Vector();


     public GUI(){

       initComponents();
```

Ist das viell die falsche Stelle?




Aber schonmal danke für die Veranschaulichung mit dem Trinken :lol:


----------



## AmunRa (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn du die erste Version machst dann ist im Objekt gui nichts drinnen. 
greifst
weder ein gui objekt geschweige davon wird dein wegtor initialisiert. 

und wenn du dann später auf 
gui.myVektor zu weis die JRE nicht worauf sie zugreifen soll, da alles ja null ist desshalb kommt da eine nullpointerexception.


Warum bei deiner zweiten version eine StackOverfow  herauskommt kann man nicht sagen da du dafür mehr code zeigen. meistens weil du irgendwo eine Dauerschleife hast.


----------



## muchodrinko (8. Mai 2009)

Ok, dann hab ich hier mal ein bisschen mehr code:


GUI:

```
public class GUI extends javax.swing.JFrame {

    Vector myvector = new Vector();
    

    /** Creates new form GUI */

    public GUI() {

        initComponents();
    }

    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">                          
    private void initComponents() {

           

    private void jButton2ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                         
    Object o = new Object(jTextField1.getText(),jTextField2.getText(),jTextField3.getText(),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField4.getText()),Integer.parseInt(jTextField5.getText()),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField6.getText()),Integer.parseInt(jTextField7.getText()),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField8.getText()),Integer.parseInt(jTextField9.getText()),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField10.getText()));
    

    myvector.add(o);

    drawPanel1.repaint();
    }                                        

    private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                         
    System.exit(0);        
    }                                        

    
    /**
    * @param args the command line arguments
    */
    public static void main(String args[]) {


        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            
            public void run() {
                new GUI().setVisible(true);

            }
        });
    }
```
das Layout von GUI hab ich weggelassen, war ein bisschen lang 

DrawPanel:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.util.Vector;
import javax.swing.*;
/**
 *
 * @author Administrator
 */
public class DrawPanel extends JPanel{

    GUI gui;

    @Override
    public void paint(Graphics g){
        g.setColor(Color.black);
        g.drawLine(20, 30, 20, getHeight()-20);
        g.drawLine(20, 30, 180 ,30);
        g.drawString("0", 0, 35);
        g.drawString("0",20,22);


       /**
        * Gitterlinien parallel zur x-Achse, Skala auf y-Achse
        */

       int j = 2;
        for(int i=55;i<getHeight()-20;i+=25){
                g.setColor(Color.LIGHT_GRAY);
                g.drawLine(20, i, 180, i);
                g.setColor(Color.BLACK);
                g.drawString(""+j, 0, i+5);
                j +=2;
        }

        /**
         * Gitterlinien parallel zur Y-Achse, Skala auf x-Achse
         */

        int k = 25;
        for(int i=45;i<180;i+=25){
             g.setColor(Color.LIGHT_GRAY);
             g.drawLine(i, 30, i, getHeight()-20);
             g.setColor(Color.BLACK);
             g.drawString(""+k, i, 22);
             k += 25;
        }

      Object ob = (Object) (gui.myvector.firstElement());

    }

    }
```

wenn ich in der DrawPanel Klasse "gui." eingebe erscheint myvector auch schon als Auswahlmöglichkeit. Allerdings erhalte ich trotzdem jedesmal eine Fehlermeldung..


----------



## max40 (8. Mai 2009)

GUI in DrawPanel ist nicht initialisiert, ist also null!
Evtl. beim erzeugen von DrawPanel deine GUI übergeben oder myvector übergeben und darauf zugreifen.


----------



## muchodrinko (8. Mai 2009)

wie genau mache ich das direkt beim erzeugen? an der stelle in GUI wo 


```
private my.guia.DrawPanel drawPanel1;
```

und jetzt hinter drawPanel1 in Klammern myvector? Weiß zwar nich ob das stimmt, aber wenn dann muss ich erst bei Netbeans ändern, dass man diesen Teil vom Code selbst ändern darf.


----------



## max40 (8. Mai 2009)

in der Hoffnung das du DrawPanel in GUI erzeugst...


```
drawPanel1 = new DrawPanel()
```
durch

```
drawPanel1 = new DrawPanel(myvector)
```
ersetzen

und in DrawPanel GUI durch Vector ersetzten so wie nachfolgend Klasse


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.util.Vector;
import javax.swing.*;
/**
 *
 * @author Administrator
 */
public class DrawPanel extends JPanel{
 
    final private Vector myvector;
     
     /**
      *
      */
     public DrawPanel(Vector vector){
         super();
         this.myvector = vector;
     }
 
    @Override
    public void paint(Graphics g){
        g.setColor(Color.black);
        g.drawLine(20, 30, 20, getHeight()-20);
        g.drawLine(20, 30, 180 ,30);
        g.drawString("0", 0, 35);
        g.drawString("0",20,22);
 
 
       /**
        * Gitterlinien parallel zur x-Achse, Skala auf y-Achse
        */
 
       int j = 2;
        for(int i=55;i<getHeight()-20;i+=25){
                g.setColor(Color.LIGHT_GRAY);
                g.drawLine(20, i, 180, i);
                g.setColor(Color.BLACK);
                g.drawString(""+j, 0, i+5);
                j +=2;
        }
 
        /**
         * Gitterlinien parallel zur Y-Achse, Skala auf x-Achse
         */
 
        int k = 25;
        for(int i=45;i<180;i+=25){
             g.setColor(Color.LIGHT_GRAY);
             g.drawLine(i, 30, i, getHeight()-20);
             g.setColor(Color.BLACK);
             g.drawString(""+k, i, 22);
             k += 25;
        }
 
      Object ob = (Object) this.myvector.firstElement();
 
    }
 
    }
```


----------



## muchodrinko (8. Mai 2009)

JUHU! 

ich bin grad ein bisschen sprachlos, auf einmal hats wirklich funktioniert^^

vielen dank dafür, das war genau das, was mir gefehlt hat. praktischerweise hab ich in dem forum hier auch grad noch was dazu gefunden, wie man bei netbeans den Code in der initComponents() ändert. Vielen vielen dank!! ihr seid echt super :toll:


achja, ich denk mal in deinem 2. code meinst du


```
drawPanel1 = new DrawPanel(myvector);
```

oder? So hab ichs jedenfalls und es klappt  Danke nochmal


----------



## max40 (8. Mai 2009)

ja meinte ich, sorry


----------



## muchodrinko (8. Mai 2009)

Ok, das Programm funktioniert jetzt schon fast einwandfrei^^

Nur noch eine Frage 

Auf meinem GUI ist ein Button, der das Diagramm aktualisiert. Der Graph wird erst gezeichnet, wenn der Button geklickt wird. Hier nochmal der Button:


```
private void jButton2ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                         
    Object o = new Object(jTextField1.getText(),jTextField2.getText(),jTextField3.getText(),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField4.getText()),Integer.parseInt(jTextField5.getText()),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField6.getText()),Integer.parseInt(jTextField7.getText()),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField8.getText()),Integer.parseInt(jTextField9.getText()),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField10.getText()));
    
 
    myvector.add(o);
 
    drawPanel1.repaint();
    }
```

Was muss ich jetzt tun, damit der Button bei jedem Klicken einen neuen Vector übergibt, falls dieser in der Zwischenzeit verändert wurde? Also man gibt bspw. in jedes Textfeld einen Wert ein, klickt auf diesen Button und der Graph wird gezeichnet. Jetzt ändere ich den Wert in einem Textfeld und möchte, dass der veränderte Graph jetzt gezeichnet wird. Aber da verändert sich nix  Weiß jemand wie das geht?


----------



## Leroy42 (8. Mai 2009)

sliwalker hat gesagt.:


> Mit anderen Worten.
> Wenn Du Dich betrinken willst, reicht es nicht ein Glas auf den Tisch zu stellen. Du musst auch was rein machen...muchodrinko...


:shock:
Ach das mache ich falsch! Dann ist ja alles klar!


----------



## max40 (8. Mai 2009)

ohne jetzt zu wissen wie dein akt. code aussieht, 
aber verwendest du zufällig immer noch


```
Object ob = (Object) this.myvector.firstElement();
```

ansonsten muss mehr code bringen


----------



## muchodrinko (8. Mai 2009)

also beim code is alles so geblieben, genauso wie das von dir. nur soll halt der graph jetzt jedesmal aktualisiert werden....aber der will nich.


und netbeans hats irgendwie (ohne meine hilfe) geschafft, mein drawpanel nicht mehr auf dem GUI anzuzeigen und es auch unmöglich gemacht es per Drag&drop draufzuziehen. mittlerweile läuft das programm wieder genauso wie davor, aber beim erstellen des GUIs kann man im design modus das drawpanel nicht sehen und auch nicht draufziehn, unten im Inspector wirds auch nicht angezeigt...

in meinem drawpanel hab ich jetzt übrigens folgende anweisung in der paint methode:


```
if(v.isEmpty()==false){
 Object ob = (Object) this.v.firstElement();
```

hier hab ich den Vector jetzt v genannt. danach kommen dann in der if-bedingung die ganzen methoden, dass er dann den graph mit den eingegebenen werten zeichnen soll.


----------



## max40 (8. Mai 2009)

Du fügst deinem Vector immer ein neues Object hinzu!
Das was du als letztes hinzugefügt hast willst du anzeigen? dann würde ich statt 

```
Object ob = (Object) this.v.firstElement();
```
besser 

```
Object ob = (Object) this.v.lastElement();
```
verwenden!

Was ich dann auch noch nicht so genau verstehe ist 

```
Object o = new Object(jTextField1.getText(),jTextField2.getText(),jTextField3.getText(),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField4.getText()),Integer.parseInt(jTextField5.getText()),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField6.getText()),Integer.parseInt(jTextField7.getText()),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField8.getText()),Integer.parseInt(jTextField9.getText()),
Integer.parseInt(jTextField10.getText()));
```

Was ist das? Hast du dir eine eigene Klasse geschreiben die du Object genannt hast? Wenn ja, sollte dies evtl. geändert werden, da es nur verwirrend ist!


----------



## muchodrinko (8. Mai 2009)

Oh, stimmt....danke, auf das mit dem v.lastElement(); bin ich nich gekommen...

Hab selbst übrigens keine eigene Klasse Object geschrieben, hab das hier nur so genannt ums allgemein zu halten 

So, jetzt hat alles geklappt. Mit dem lastElement() werden immer die als letzte eingegebenen Daten gezeichnet. Ich hab dann nur noch ganz am Anfang meiner paint-Methode in DrawPanel "g.clearRect(0,0,getWidth(),getHeight());" geschrieben, weil mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich ansonsten nicht nur einen Graph angezeigt bekomme^^ 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

